# Milk Got?



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2009)

Cavemen even should've known better... (funny vids) http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8b3_1242918134

and a couple more... http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9f2_1209285562 http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e39_1176220082


----------



## girlbug2 (May 22, 2009)

It does get the point across


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 22, 2009)

Outstanding! :lol:


----------

